# RailBoss 4 - Review, Experience or Opinion



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm finally ready to make the final decision to actually purchase RC/battery control for my engines. Initially I was considering Air Wire, but after a lot of soul searching I have pretty well decided on the RailBoss 4 from G Scale Graphics.


The main reason for this is that I'm not an operational type of guy. I expect that most of the running will be a sort of set and forget on the main loop with a very small amount of concurrent switching on the sidings. I can't imagine dealing with more than two locomotives at a time. I've also decided on not having any sound except perhaps an occasional bell and whistle. I find all of the chuffing and hissing initially really amazing and soon thereafter just annoying. 


Then, there's the price to convert my current small roster of 5 engines, all Bachmann. It is more than reasonably priced given its additional capabilities for lighting, triggers and sound; an absolute bargain in my opinion.


Anyway, other than the announcement here and on a few other large scale sites I have not seen any reviews. I realize that its only been available for two months but I was hoping there would be at least a couple of early adopters that would have posted something. If these exist I have not been successful with my google-fu to locate them.


I would sure appreciate hearing from anyone regarding their experiences or opinions on the RailBoss 4. It looks like the perfect solution to my needs.


Thanks, Mark

p.s. not that it should make any difference, this is for indoor use.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll try again, my first post disappeared into cyber space! I do not have any experience with the RailBoss 4 but I do have a couple of RailBoss plus units and several Critter controls. I am very happy with all of GScaleGraphics units. Del is a great guy to deal with and is quick to help with any problems you may have. I would not hesitate to recommend any product that he has to offer.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Mark - I don't think there are enough units out there yet to get much feedback, so I'll just take the opportunity to tell you what excites me about this product.

The transmitter: 2.4GHZ (a must in my book), no antenna sticking out, no on/off switch to worry about, a perfect fit in your hand or your pocket. And ... no LCD display. While displays add a lot of "slickness", they also add cost and aren't really needed for simple operation. No more calibration for proportional throttles either.

ESC/Receiver: Integrated into one board, so no more cables between two boards. Instant on; no waiting around for radios to link. Simple one button binding allows you to hand off the loco to another transmitter/operator.

And the best part for me, the developer, is the technology inside this all new radio and microprocessor system. It is very powerful, and will open up many new opportunities in the future.

My personal garden railroad is now exclusively RailBoss 4. I am also using RailBoss 4 hardware, and some custom software for a garden railroad our club is building in a local botanic garden. All battery power, fully automatic, unattended operations. The only operators are the kids pushing a wireless button to start the train and blow the whistle.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

placitassteam - thanks for the feedback. Based upon Del's responses on this and other forums I have little doubt about the quality and support that he offers.



Del - Does this mean that I should wait for the RailBoss 5?











I will probably have some detail type questions while putting together my first order over the next couple of weeks though your pdf seems easy enough to follow. Should I make any of those queries directly to you via your site's contact address or in this thread (to the possible benefit of others)?



Thanks, Mark


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have questions about features or operation, a post here would be OK. But all else, please contact me directly.


----------

